
“Call” a real-live Diversi-Dial system from the 1980s - empressplay
telnet:&#x2F;&#x2F;rmac.d-dial.com
======
gjvc
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diversi-
Dial](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diversi-Dial)

